# Super jolly £120



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Automatic-Coffee-Grinder-/121355522301?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item1c415a50fd


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Start moaning about spoiling someone's bargain in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

You taking a stab @ it?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

tick tick tick....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its like you lot like an argument , there is nothing to see here .....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yet...

13 char


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

heres another

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Timer-Espresso-Coffee-Grinder-good-condition-low-home-usage-/271512652372?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3f376a4a54


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Blackstone said:


> heres another
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Timer-Espresso-Coffee-Grinder-good-condition-low-home-usage-/271512652372?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3f376a4a54


The first one, I am sure I have seen up on e-bay before.

The second one is around 15 years old and although it states low home usage, they have only had it for 2 of those 15 years....might be fine of course. Just depends on how many tons of coffee it has ground!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> The first one, I am sure I have seen up on e-bay before.
> 
> The second one is around 15 years old and although it states low home usage, they have only had it for 2 of those 15 years....might be fine of course. Just depends on how many tons of coffee it has ground!


The second one has a 2007 serial number


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> The first one, I am sure I have seen up on e-bay before.
> 
> The second one is around 15 years old and although it states low home usage, they have only had it for 2 of those 15 years....might be fine of course. Just depends on how many tons of coffee it has ground!


how do you know its 15 years old?

i think its insight like this that makes it worthwhile posting links here even if it bumps the price


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Blackstone said:


> how do you know its 15 years old?
> 
> i think its insight like this that makes it worthwhile posting links here even if it bumps the price


The first 2 digits of the serial number


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

....which are 07?

13 char


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

cheers

13 char


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Anyone on here get it? Finished pretty low.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Wasn't up for long, shame I didn't spot it live in Suffolk


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Anyone on here get it? Finished pretty low.


<ahem>[Ahem] Anyone got an eBay link for the right lens hood to get to fit a SJ - seems I might need to replace a cracked hopper.</ahem>

PS Anyone know where Suffolk is?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm raging, had been watching this since 2001 when it was one farthing and sixpence then it came up on here


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Drewster said:


> <ahem>[Ahem] Anyone got an eBay link for the right lens hood to get to fit a SJ - seems I might need to replace a cracked hopper.
> 
> *PS Anyone know where Suffolk is*?
> 
> </ahem>


middle of no where


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I live there, can probably pick it up for you if want, where abouts are you?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Drewster said:


> <ahem>[Ahem] Anyone got an eBay link for the right lens hood to get to fit a SJ - seems I might need to replace a cracked hopper.
> 
> PS Anyone know where Suffolk is?
> 
> </ahem>


"58mm collapsible camera lens hood"


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> I live there, can probably pick it up for you if want, where abouts are you?


Cheers pm sent.



D_Evans said:


> "58mm collapsible camera lens hood"


Ta


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

How do you find out how old a Mazzer is from a serial number on the side?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As said earlier about 6,posts back in this thread by the first two digits in the serial number


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

First two numbers in the serial number eg 07..... 2007


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Whoops thanks guys now I feel like a tard


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

longshaw said:


> Whoops thanks guys now I feel like a tard


Don't worry


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

As a wise man once said, "no question is a silly question"


----------

